# The Slow Cut Tecnique (Rotary)



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Otherwise known as the splatter or messy technique:thumb: Inspired by L200 Steve's use of this with the PC I have been experimenting with the rotary version.

Usual disclaimers apply - always practice first on scrap panels

*Tools required*


A rotary with electronic speed control such as Makita or Metabo
Menzerna power gloss and Intensive polish
Polishing and cutting pads
Plenty of QD spray
A megs triple duty detail brush to spur the pad
A Paint thickness guage

The term slow refers to the speed in rpm of the rotary rather than the speed of defect removal.

Deep defects such as spider webbing and random isolated scratches in tough paints such as BMW, VAG etc can be a very time consuming process with the porter cable dual action polisher (although not impossible) to fully remove.

The principles of this process involve 'watering down a polish' so that the heat of the rotary does not dry or break down the polish too quickly thus increasing the work time or 'hang time' of the polish. A relativly slow speed say 900rpm also assists in this longer work time ensuring that the abrasives in the polish can be worked for longer and thus cut for longer, scouring the paints surface and continually cutting away at deeper defects.

*NB This will only work on a rotary with electronic speed control i..e one that can maintain a constant rpm regardless of pressure applied.*

Heres how I do it

Mask the car up, if you have time use newspaper on windows etc.

Take detailed PTG readings

Firstly centre a megs polishing pad on the rotary. Simple yet very important. Next up spritz the pad with megs last touch detailer, far more than you normally would - 5 sprays does it for me!

Next I apply a good ring of Menzerna IP to the pad and top with a final spray of last touch. I start the rotary at 600rpm and spread the polish over the area to be worked. NB this is not the normal rotary tecnique and is much like you would spread polish via a PC. When doing a clio bonnet I find that splitting it into 8 sections is about right 

Once the polish is spread evenly (this helps reduce fling) then crank the rotary to 900rpm and use a moderate head pressure (place hand on head not handle) of say 10 pounds and keeping the pad flat polish a small area at a time.

It will splatter horrendously - nothing you can do to avoid this as the polish is so watered down! Check work and after 2-3 passes if defects still exist then step up to power gloss and a cutting pad following the smae tecnique.

After each pass clean the pad by spurring and apply more polish and more QD spray. Also check paint often with PTG.

_When used properly this tecnique does not generate much heat, so much so I have removed unseemingly deep scrapes in plastic bumpers with the surface remaining luke warm. _

Ordinarily use of rotary on plastic is not advised but this tecnique has worked well for me in the past.

When cleaning up panels of splatter use megs last touch and allow it to soak the dried polish splats for 30 seconds before wiping off.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great guide Mark!

Was using this very technique today, found the 4 inch PC pads and this technique worked a treat on my Audi.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

looking forward to trying this. im a splatter master with the rotary anyway


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, without reading this i did the same method on a vectra yesterday, how spooky


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Does this only work with the Menzerna range then??


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Top work Mark, spot on:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

g-star_raw_uk said:


> Does this only work with the Menzerna range then??


THats all i've tried it with

AM sure it would work with megs, not sure on poorboys though


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

it worked with SSR yesterday, one thing though be sure to wipe the splatter up quick as it can stick like a biatch


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just as well I have Rich as my biatch when it comes to splatter


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

No pics?

Well written, mate - another handy guide to have.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn you Brazo. I've gotta go out and buy me a decent rotary now!!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

andyollie said:


> looking forward to trying this. im a splatter master with the rotary anyway


i posted this and didnt remember DOH! thanks for this brazo, away to hit this toledo again


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi

Mask the vehicle well is my advice because it is a ***** to get the splatter off.

In my limited experince of using a rotary,(rotaryied acompany Range Rover) its worth taping the rubbers of the door shuts, the gap between the bonnet and wing etc stop splatter marking. It really can get every were. Sadly I think my techique was alittle less controlled then Brazo's, good write up.:thumb: 

John


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Agree with typefern its a bar steward to clean up

However mix some RMG with the IP an dthe whole experience becomes less painfull!!

LOL at Andyollie's 'double post'


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

half the toledo done, i masked nothing cause its too messy anyway. I did half the car, finished it, and the splat left over i just hosed off with a warm power washer with some watered down TFR. the polish turns to liquid when u put tfr on it. 

havent got any red moose..........


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Did it work at deswirling?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

It did boy, 2 runs withmenz PG, then 1 IP, then 1 FPII. its a long old haul.


----------

